# Red blinking filter lights on BFD



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Man I can win
When I plug in and turn on the BFD I get a constant red blinking lights on all 12 filters left and right. If I spin the jog dial to 1 all lights blink. If I spin it to two 1, 2 and 3 are solid red while 4-12 blink, spin it to 3 and 4-12 on the right blink while 5 through 12 on left blink
This does this if its just plugged into the wall with no conections or ran between my pre/pro and sub

Why might it be doing this?

Matt


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Set each of the 12 filters in your program to "OF" and the blinking will stop. 

Then enable each filter you use to "PA" when it's added.

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Bruce/Sonnie 
Man thank you so much. You truly have helped me out alot today! If there is anything I can do to help either of let me know.
What a fantastic place this is.

Matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

brucek said it so much easier than I did. :dontknow: 

You can help... invite others in to join us! :yes:

I am glad you got that resolved though.


----------

